# Perch fillets off the grill



## mossymo (Apr 13, 2014)

The Tatonka Dust seasoning has an incredible flavor that goes excellent with fish. Seasoned the perch fillets with Tatonka Dust seasoning, then coated the perch fillets in flour, then egg, and then a 50/50 mixture of bread crumb and panko. Gently set coated fish into hot oil and fry 5 minutes on each side until medium golden brown in color. For the frying we used our Big Green Egg running 325º and had the hot oil on a cast iron pan for frying.

Perch fillets seasoned with Tatonka Dust.














Image



__ mossymo
__ Apr 13, 2014






-----

Flour, Egg and 50/50 mixture of breads crumbs and panko.














Image



__ mossymo
__ Apr 13, 2014






-----

Perch fillets seasoned with Tatonka Dust, flour, Egg and 50/50 mixture of breads crumbs and panko ready to be fried.














Image



__ mossymo
__ Apr 13, 2014






-----

Perch fillets frying in a cast iron pan on the Big Green Egg running 325º.














Image



__ mossymo
__ Apr 13, 2014






-----

These tasted excellent!














Image



__ mossymo
__ Apr 13, 2014







Thanks for looking!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 13, 2014)

Man, I love fish & that looks awesome !  Very nice !  :drool


----------



## foamheart (Apr 13, 2014)

Tatonka Magical Dust......... Hmmmmm Gud!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 14, 2014)

How fun! I bet it was delicious!!!! Happy new week! Cheers!! - Leah


----------

